# What are you without your cubes?



## hoolahoop (Sep 14, 2013)

The title says it all


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2013)

An avid footy fan and a gamer.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 14, 2013)

A gamer and a footballer


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 14, 2013)

Genius, playboy, billionaire, philanthropist.

Edit - Oh, cubes, not suit.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 14, 2013)

A cookie clicker.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

applemobile said:


> A cookie clicker.


This.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 14, 2013)

Someone with spare time.


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 14, 2013)

without a cube ? - a guy who solves rubiks 360 ,rubiks clock and all other puzzles which are not cubes.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> Nothing.



Me too. 



cube-o-holic said:


> Genius, playboy, billionaire, philanthropist.
> 
> Edit - Oh, cubes, not suit.



Lol. Nice to meet you Tony Stark


----------



## JasonK (Sep 17, 2013)

A scientist.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 17, 2013)

Me



Spoiler



I'm totally Thrawst, people!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

A maffmetician. Lol yea right. I suck, but I still try hard.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 17, 2013)

bored


----------



## uniacto (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd find myself on youtube more


----------



## muFFube (Nov 8, 2013)

A bored man with a incredible amount of time 

Maybe my friend wouldn't call me addicted anymore


----------



## rj (Nov 9, 2013)

Bored. And depressed. And a soccer player.


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

I would do a lot more megaminx. Seriously doe
Other than Cubing I yoyo and do a lot of video editing.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 9, 2013)

A more successful person.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Nov 20, 2013)

Lover, father, artist, photographer, freethinker, citizen, tenacious. A passionate man and a gifted cook.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Without my cubes..back to Call of Duty...


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Normal


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 24, 2013)

A gamer and a fan of basketball and football. Also interested by computer science.


----------



## Thatguyujustmet (Nov 24, 2013)

A Athlete, Writer, Student..... and Chuck Norris


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Nov 24, 2013)

a hipster nerd girl who lives on tumblr

fear me


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 25, 2013)

A bum


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 25, 2013)

A person with more shelf space and money


----------



## creativecuber15 (Nov 26, 2013)

A person with a little extra space in the brain, without all those OLL and PLL algs and all ...
maybe a lot of extra space ...


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

A cuber with a megaminx, pyraminx, scrambled square-1, and unfortunately a clock

Also a pianist and a computer science student

EDIT: also someone who would start sleeping more due to a lack of desire for more free time.


----------



## IQubic (Nov 27, 2013)

A 24/7 youtube watcher.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 27, 2013)

brony, metalhead, guitar hero, vocalist, student, facebook newsfeed/tumblr dashbord refresh technician, friend, brother, person, multi celled organism.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd be a local genius!


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 18, 2014)

Still that genius kid around the corner who knows pi to 200+ places.
That bro who can hack and reprogram calculators (TI, Casio, HP) to play things like Pokemon or can use a DS Lite to call people like a cell phone.
That dude who hacks people's Wii's and turns them into mini Pc's or laptops and can use them to host a slow MC server.
That child prodigy who's turning into less of a child, more of just a pianist.
The counselor guy who people open up to.
Friend, brother, tech-nerd, music geek.
That one guy who can ALWAYS give you epic music nobody has ever heard of (or at least, he's sure you've never heard of) in almost any genre when you're down or want to stump him.
Classical music dude.
Blimeycow guy's personality identical copy (not self-acclaimed)
Many people who know me don't even know I cube, and I like it that way.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 18, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> That dude who hacks people's Wii's and turns them into mini Pc's or laptops and can use them to host a slow MC server.
> 
> That one guy who can ALWAYS give you epic music nobody has ever heard of (or at least, he's sure you've never heard of) in almost any genre when you're down or want to stump him.



Sounds a bit like me


----------



## KittyKatastroph (Jan 18, 2014)

Lost ;-; Yesterday someone stole about all of my cubes,


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

A math nerd.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 26, 2018)

A Non cuber....


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2018)

A person who likes rainbows too much and spends too much time doing unproductive things online, like browsing non-cube related forums.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'd be that random guy you always see sitting in the corner at social events... Oh wait, you said without cubes...


----------



## Toran Jain (Apr 3, 2018)

muFFube said:


> A bored man with a incredible amount of time
> 
> Maybe my friend wouldn't call me addicted anymore


Me too 
I feel Nice to hear that somebody else is like me too


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Gamer


----------



## nms777 (Apr 19, 2018)

An experimental artist, a juggler, an aspiring mycologist, and a speed solver of non-cube puzzles, mostly megaminx.


----------

